# Tyco HO Chattanooga 638 repair...



## brooklin2 (Jul 27, 2018)

My grandson opted to crash the title train into a barrier he had constructed across the track. The train derailed, fell to the concrete floor and the attachment link that connects the train to the tender 'broke' off at the tender point of connection. I believe something snapped off and is lost and i am unable to Google any info. as to how it was attached. It may be just a simple or special screw that i need to source but right now i don't have a clue what to do. If someone has the same train and can describe the fastener or can offer any info. it would be appreciated. Thank-you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you provide a picture of the broken part / area?

Tyco is cheaply made, mass produced stuff, and they never sold repair parts for their locomotives. If a part broke off, and you can't find it, you're probably going to have to fashion repair parts out of styrene pieces or brass, and paint for a decent match. Looking at some pictures on the internet, it appears to be a fairly standard link and pin into a metal slat. I can't tell which end the screw is on from the pictures I found, though. There also seems to be a wire connection (for a rear headlight or power pickup?).

Honestly, there are several of these available on eBay for about $50, and a replacement may be your best bet, especially since there may be other damage you haven't discovered yet. Or buy a new Consolidation from a current manufacturer (it won't say Chattanooga on the side, but that's actually easier to change than this repair is likely to be).

And supervise the grandson in the train room for a few years!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*take a look*

Small screw on tender.
Link is captured on a plastic pin pivot at loco.
remove rear screw on loco bottom to get access.
Send money for diagnostic consultation (or a brass HO engine)

left side loco wheels pickup positive
right side tender wheels pickup negative


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Isn't that the one that has the motor and drive wheels inside the tender, and the loco itself just free-wheels?

From the pics it doesn't really look like anything is broken. The drawbar between the tender and loco should just be connected with what is basically a #2 wood screw. I can see the post under the metal carriage of the loco, hopefully that didn't snap? It loops like you'll have to remove the carriage on the loco to get to that screw head though, but be very careful because this will also free all of the drive wheels and their associated mechanisms, and you probably want to observe how the slide-rods go into the loco (take pics!) before pulling everything out of the way.


----------



## brooklin2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, the motor is in the Tender.........Thanks for all your help, it is much appreciated. I still think it's great that if you need help or advice there are people out there that will get involved and it never fails to happen. Good stuff!.


----------



## brooklin2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Should have added that i will source a small screw and a flat washer as the fix...


----------

